# منتجع سياحى من تصميمى ديزاين وماكس



## heshoo2010 (1 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم
هذه ثانى مشاركة ليا
منتجع سياحى فى جزيرة الدهب بالنيل
دا تصميمى وتنفيذى على الماكس
اتمنى انى اعرف رايكو
شكرا جدا


----------



## Alinajeeb (1 يناير 2009)

جميييييل 

وفقك الله


----------



## Alinajeeb (1 يناير 2009)

جميييييل 

وفقك الله


----------



## hocem2222 (1 يناير 2009)

جميييييلللللللل


----------



## مهندس جمال الأحيمر (1 يناير 2009)

مأشاء الله يعطيك الصحة


----------



## heshoo2010 (2 يناير 2009)

شكرا على المرور الطيب للكل


----------



## معماري3 (2 يناير 2009)

ماشاء الله مبدع
وفقك الله


----------



## heshoo2010 (2 يناير 2009)

شكرا اخى على المرور الطيب


----------



## زينه (2 يناير 2009)

جميل ماشاء الله ..

حاطه فى طريق الجرافيك ؟؟ صوح ؟؟


----------



## فادي أحمد أورفلي (2 يناير 2009)

من حيث المبدأ التصميم جميل وفيه الكثير من الزوايا والعناصر المعمارية الجميلة لكن المشروع يحتاج للتطوير الكثير والتفاصيل الكثيرة ليصبح المشروع قابلا للتنفيذ من حيث الناحية الاقتصادية أو المعمارية وشكرا


----------



## heshoo2010 (2 يناير 2009)

esraa_88 قال:


> جميل ماشاء الله ..
> 
> حاطه فى طريق الجرافيك ؟؟ صوح ؟؟






بالظبط كدا
انا فعلا حاطه فى طريق الجرافيك شكلك فعلا متابعة
شكرا جدا على المرور الطيب


----------



## heshoo2010 (3 يناير 2009)

فادي أحمد أورفلي قال:


> من حيث المبدأ التصميم جميل وفيه الكثير من الزوايا والعناصر المعمارية الجميلة لكن المشروع يحتاج للتطوير الكثير والتفاصيل الكثيرة ليصبح المشروع قابلا للتنفيذ من حيث الناحية الاقتصادية أو المعمارية وشكرا





عندك حق طبعا
وفعلا المشروع لازم يتطور عشان يبقى قابل للتنفيذ لكن دى حاجة مبدأية وفكرة مبدأية لتصميم المشروع
شكرا جدا على المشاركة


----------



## مايزنر (4 يناير 2009)

المشروع جميل جداً، هناك ناحية أحببت أن أعلق عليها بالنسبة للبرج فيما يخص الصورة الأولى، لقد قمت بقسم البرج الى قسمين، القسم المخطط بالأصفر والكتلة الزجاجية الزرقاء المائلة، وهذا قد أعطى شكلا رائعاً للكتلة، ولكنك قمت بعمل فرق بطريقة تقسيم الزجاج، فاستخدمت الشكل الشبكي المثلث في جهة والشكل المستطيل في الجهة الأخرى من الزاوية نفسها. أعتقد انه كان من الأفضل اعتماد نوع واحد من التقسيم فذلك سيعطي قوة أكثر للكتلة الزجاجية وشخصية واحدة لها.
أرجو أن تتقبل وجهة نظري، وموفق ان شاء الله...


----------



## heshoo2010 (5 يناير 2009)

شكرا جدا على النقد البناء وطبعا بتقبل وجهة نظرك
شكرا على المرور الطيب


----------



## أنا معماري (5 يناير 2009)

شغلك جميل و مميز
ياريت هناك لقطات توضح تصميم المباني أكثر و كذالك المساقط
وبالتوفيق


----------



## المهندسة دنياقديما (5 يناير 2009)

المشروع حلو كتير كتلو 
بس يمكن الريندر ممكن يكون اقوى شوي
على كل حال بالتوفيق نشالله


----------



## heshoo2010 (5 يناير 2009)

المهندسة دنياقديما قال:


> المشروع حلو كتير كتلو
> بس يمكن الريندر ممكن يكون اقوى شوي
> على كل حال بالتوفيق نشالله






يعنى ايه الريندر ممكن يكون احلى شوية
شكرا جدا على المرور الطيب


----------



## محمدالمحمدي (6 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## benshabean (8 يناير 2009)

مبارك ولا تقف عند هذا الحد اما بالنسبة لشكل الزجاج لا يحتاج برأى الا تعديل فهو جميل جدا


----------



## heshoo2010 (11 يناير 2009)

شكرا لكم جميعا على المرور وعلى التشجيع


----------



## معمارى ازهرى (11 يناير 2009)

نحن بحاجه اكثر الى المساقط الافقيه فهى التى تبين المستوى الفكرى والابداعى للمصمم وطبعا لك منا جزيل الشكر على عرض مشروع رائع مثل هذا المشروع


----------



## arch_alduribi (12 يناير 2009)

تصميم رائع .. أخراج أروع..


----------



## heshoo2010 (13 يناير 2009)

دى مساقط الفندق الارضى والمتكرر
ارجو معرفة ارائكم


----------



## heshoo2010 (13 يناير 2009)

ودا الشكل الخارجى من الفندق ومعاه القطاع التانى للفندق


----------



## agms909 (17 يناير 2009)

وين الموقع العام ممكن نشوفه وشكرا على الشغل الحلو


----------



## ابو هدير (17 يناير 2009)

مشرو ع فعلاً جميل ..


----------



## heshoo2010 (17 يناير 2009)

شكرا على المرور الطيب


----------



## arc.iraqi (18 يناير 2009)

عيني باردة عليك حلو جدا


----------



## سحرالشرق (19 يناير 2009)

مشروع جميل وافكار فنتازيا مبدعة
وفقك الله


----------



## هيمووس (21 يناير 2009)

جمييييييييييييييييييل


----------



## heshoo2010 (24 يناير 2009)

شكرا جدا على المرور الطيب


----------



## م/جميل أسعد عيد (25 يناير 2009)

مشررررروع جميل جدا


----------



## نادية لطفي (26 يناير 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية على هاشغل المتقن كتير حلو


----------



## نهي محمد علي (1 فبراير 2009)

جمييييييييييييل جدااااااااااااااااا


----------



## hananfadi (1 فبراير 2009)

slt sa va tt le monde


----------



## مهندس لؤي (2 فبراير 2009)

يعطيك ألف عافية والله يوفقك


----------



## heshoo2010 (2 فبراير 2009)

شكرا لكم جميعا وانتظرو منى المزيد من الشماريع الحلوة بأذن الله


----------



## hananfadi (3 فبراير 2009)

سلام عليكم هدا التصميم جميل للغاية مشكور و بالمناسبة أنل بحاجة ماسة الى كل ابتفاصيل المتعلقة به من ناحية التكوين و المساحات لأني أقوم بانجاز مشروع تخرج و هو عبارة عن منتجع سياحي 
لدى أرجو المساعدة


----------



## heshoo2010 (3 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على المرور الطيب وارجو مراسلتى على ال***** 
eng.heshoo
على الهوت ميل
او رقم تليفونى 0101553417
وبأذن الله يكون فيه تعاون بينا


----------



## المهندس ولات (4 فبراير 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## body767 (5 فبراير 2009)

ما شاء الله عليك رائع رائع

سلمت يمينك


----------



## سهي بروزه (5 فبراير 2009)

جميل بس لوفي طريقه تضع ليهوصور 3d متكامل لتوضيح الشكل العام وكيفيه التنسيق


----------



## heshoo2010 (12 فبراير 2009)

شكرا للجميع على المرور الطيب وبأذن الله هرفع الصور المطلوبة


----------



## heshoo2010 (17 فبراير 2009)

شكرا للجميع على المرور الطيب


----------



## م/جميل أسعد عيد (17 فبراير 2009)

ممتاز واخرج ممتاز انتمني لك التوفيق


----------



## serag ahmad (17 فبراير 2009)

*شغلك حلو*

مشروعك جيد وبفضل اخراج يكون احسن من كدا شوية


----------



## الفراشة الصغيرة (17 فبراير 2009)

_مشروعك جمييييل جدا_
_لكن أحب أن أشوف باقى الرسومات من المساقط والواجهات_


----------



## heshoo2010 (19 فبراير 2009)

شكرا للجميع على المرور الطيب وانتظرو منى المزيد


----------



## agms909 (22 فبراير 2009)

ماشاء الله مبدع
وفقك الله


----------



## يزن العرابي (9 نوفمبر 2009)

جمييييل ...................زلكن ما يحيرني ما هو تاريخ المنتجعات السياحيه عبر الزمن


----------



## mohamed2009 (10 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## nino23 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

جمممميل جداااا شكرا اخوي


----------



## ISMAIL_YASSIN (30 أكتوبر 2010)

وفقك الله


----------



## الشفق الابيض (30 أكتوبر 2010)

الله لا يحرمنا من مثل هالمشاركات..

تحياتي لك اخي الطيب


----------



## طموح معماري (20 نوفمبر 2010)

عمل جميل لاكن لو ارفقت معها البلانات كان استفدنا اكثر


----------



## arch_hamada (2 ديسمبر 2010)

*مشكور** 
**مشكووووو* *ووووووووووووووووور**
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§ ©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§© ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**¤© 
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ** ¤©§¤°**حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا* *ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ جزك الله كل خير اخى* *العزيز يارب ديما فى المقدمة ـــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــــــــــمع* *تحيات المهندس محمد / زعيم العمارة ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**¤© §¤°**حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§ ©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
**مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور**
**مشكوووووووووووووووور*​*مشكوووووووووور*​*مشكوووووووور*​*مشكووووور*​


----------



## arch_hamada (4 ديسمبر 2010)

Autodesk Architectural Desktop


----------



## gariballah (4 فبراير 2011)

عمل جميل و لكن المنتجعات تتطلب في الاساس عكس الروح الثقافية و البيئية الرجاء مراعاة ذلك حسب المنطقة التي سبنفذ بها المنتجع 
مع جزيل الشكر للمشاركة


----------

